# Boxing?



## GouRonin (Oct 15, 2001)

Not sure where this goes but who say Tyson beat up that tomato can the other night? Where do they keep finding these bums for him to fight?

Also, Did you see Trinidad get taken apart and to school a few weeks ago? Wow! I never saw that one coming. Hopkins will now probably face Roy Jone Jr. if RJJ will stop yapping and get down to it.


----------



## Carbon (Oct 16, 2002)

RJJ is probably one of the baddest fighters I've seen. He definately knows his stuff.

I was kinda glad that Trinidad got beat, he was getting to the point where he thought he was the best, he was very good though.

I liked the Vargas and De la Hoya fight. Lots of action 

I wish I didn't waste my money on the Tyson vrs. Lewis.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 16, 2002)

RJJ is good. But he has no one in his division. He also shoots off his mouth about his talent, which he has, but come on, to brag you're the best in the division that is void of talent and then to dodge the guys like Hopkins who are coming up and he should fight?

He'll put immpossible options on guys like hopkins or Darious so the fight never happens or he'll make ridiculous challenges to guys like Ruiz that he knows will never happen.

RJJ, you're good, you know it, I know it, so go out there and fight and take these guys on!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 16, 2002)

The fight from 1975 is on ESPN 1 right now, it round 9 right now.
Bob


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 23, 2002)

It'll never happen, but I want to see RJJ taken out.  But I guess you get a right to brag if you're just that good.
Tyson vs. Lewis.  Was I the only one who thought it looked like Lewis was holding back on Tyson?
Speaking of Tyson, man, what a palooka.   What a catcher.  Cus D'Amato must be barrel-rolling in his grave.
:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 23, 2002)

Aside from the emotional content of the crowd this was one fo the worst heavyweight fights in a long time. Lewis didn't show any champion technique. I was disappointed.


----------



## Nyoongar (Oct 24, 2002)

All the boxing Heavyweights are boring.  About as much fun as watching the UFC guys laying all over each the whole fight.

De La Hoya v Vargas.  That was much more entertaining!


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nyoongar _
> *De La Hoya v Vargas.  That was much more entertaining! *



Oh yeah! Hell, I still dream about Barrara/Nassem and fights like that. ODLH, Trinidad, Vargas, Wright. The whole division below heavy and light heavy is alive.


----------

